# Datenbank für kommerzielle Projekte



## Nalsur (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo,welche Möglichkeiten gibt's einen Datenbank in ein kommerziellen Projekt zu realesieren ? (Kostenfrei) z.b XML ? Welche Alternativen könnt Ihr vorschlagen ?


----------



## kama (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Du meinst die Nutzung, richtig? Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL....bei PostgreSQL hast Du eine Lizenzfreie Variante...die anderen Kosten in der Regel Geld....
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Nalsur (25. Nov 2008)

Ich meine ein Datenbank die ich in mein App integrieren kann(Ohne zusätzliche installation)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Nov 2008)

hsqldb h2 derby


----------



## Nalsur (25. Nov 2008)

für die muß mann aber Gebühren zahlen wen man  für Kommerziele Zwecke nuzt oder ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Nov 2008)

nein

http://hsqldb.org/web/hsqlUsing.html

da ist z.b. auch eine liste von kommerziellen produkten die hsqldb verwenden

wie es bei den anderen beiden aussieht kannst du auf deren homepage bei der lizenz lesen, wobei derby garantiert auch in kommerziellen produkten ohne lizenzkosten verwendet werden kann. H2 hat eine dual licence, da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, schau dir am besten mal die Lizenz an (google 1. treffer)


----------



## Nalsur (25. Nov 2008)

Herlichen Dank!


----------

